# HELP hog bleeding from head



## adamscoppa (Apr 30, 2009)

I discovered after coming home yesterday that Cosgrove had bled from his head (as far as I could tell) and left blood streaks across the side of his cage as if he was fervently rubbing away an irritation. I just got him this week and he has been acting normal besides this incident, and seems to be actng normal now (albeit a bit skiddish because I am a new friend). VERY concerned b/c it looks like he lost a bit of blood. The bleeding certainly has stopped and I will take him in today but IS THIS NORMAL? Quill related??
Please help thanks
Adam


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

What kind of house is he in? Any toys or a wheel? Is he using a water bottle? Can you please take a picture of your setup and post it? I know he is new but do you have a vet lined up to see if needed? Sorry for all the question and yet no answer for you. It's hard to visualize..
:?


----------



## adamscoppa (Apr 30, 2009)

All he has in his house is a big tube, a knit hat to burrow in, a little log arch shelter thing, and his food and water bowls. No wheel or anything else for him to hurt himself on... Luckily my girlfriend is in vet school at ohio state so there are lots of options for treatment. She's taking him in


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Can you pinpoint where the bleeding came from? I would guess that he's been running circles around the cage because he has no wheel. Often when they do that, they'll rub their noses so much on the side that it will make them bleed. I would recommend getting a wheel immediately, especially since you say the streaks are around the side of the cage. I really think it's most likely from lack of a wheel causing him to run laps around the inside.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

I would get a GOOD wheel ASAP. Something like a Cake Walk Supreme wheel that Reaper sells.

http://hedgehogwheel.com/

He's probably doing what Mika suggested and getting antsy trying to get rid of some energy, but hurting himself in the process.

Also, that log thing you have is pretty awful for them. It's a choking hazard, it harbors urine and bacteria, your little one can get his nails caught and/or hurt his paws, and there's really no good way of cleaning it other than throwing it out. Look into getting him an igloo, which are readily available in the small animal aisle of Petsmart, Petco, etc. or you can get them really really really really cheap online (petdiscounters.com, etc.).


----------



## adamscoppa (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you so much I didnt realize a wheel was that imperitive. I will get him one today. Thanks again.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't think it's from not having a wheel. Many, many hedgehogs don't have wheels and they don't self mutilate. He's never had one, he doesn't know what one is, he can't miss it. 

Check him thoroughly and find the injury. It could be his mouth or even bleeding from his ears. When you find the source, treat it appropriately. A simple wound would need cleaning with soap and water and careful watching. A mouth injury may require a vet and bleeding from inside the ear definately requires a vet visit. 

Good luck!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Maybe he had a wheel with the previous owner and doesn't now. I didn't see stated anywhere that he's never had a wheel...

I've read several stories about hedgies that run around the cage and rub their noses raw without a wheel. I should've stated more clearly that I meant if there was a sore on his nose or on his face that running in frustration without a wheel could be the problem.

I agree with hedgemom that if there is clear bleeding from elsewhere, a vet should most likely be seen. Have you figured out where the bleeding may be from?


----------



## adamscoppa (Apr 30, 2009)

The consensus from the vet is mites! Wtf? What can happen?


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Mites don't cause bleeding. Scratching yes, bleeding no. 

Treatment for mites is Revolution. What did your vet suggest?


----------



## adamscoppa (Apr 30, 2009)

I got revolution for him. Threw out all the old stuff too.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Did the vet give you a reason for suspecting it to be mites? Is there an obvious sore where he's been scratching that could've bled? Although there's no harm in treating for mites as a precaution when it's suspected, I think I would've asked a few more questions about the diagnosis and why there would be bleeding.


----------

